
Ask HN: Examples of well-designed highly-configurable user account UIs? - Jackypot
I am currently creating a notification aggregation service where users have a <i>bunch</i> of configuration options which determine which notifications they will receive. I am struggling to keep the UI clean and intuitive as I have to cram so much in.<p>Does anyone know any examples of highly-configurable user accounts in some website where the UI is still simple and intuitive? Free or paid, I can sub for a month to check them out. Thanks.
======
hotgeart
\- Your Android/iOS phone.

\- Github account :
[https://github.com/settings/profile](https://github.com/settings/profile)

\- Twitter :
[https://twitter.com/settings/account](https://twitter.com/settings/account)

------
pizza
By the way look at refactoring ui, they have a lot of tips for what to do
about information overload when it comes to design

